# 826OXE Auger Belt deflection measurement



## Torobrand (Jan 29, 2016)

Broke the two grade 5 bolts on the impeller last weekend, first time they broke, and while looking at my blower, removed the cover and looked at the two belts. One powers the wheels, and one powers the auger/impeller. The one for the auger/impeller looked like it had been spinning and there was a collection of belt material on the cover and around the metal guard. I think it was because as I was busting through the "ice" that the snowplow deposited in front of my driveway, it slipped on the pulley a little. I cleared the "ice" on 5 driveways all total and after the 5th driveway, the shear pins broke. 

Question is, is there a belt deflection measurement for the auger/impeller belt or how do you inspect to see if it needs adjusted or replaced?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just replace the belts. adjust the cable out so the handle is depressed the belt itself will not spin the pulley.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you post the actual model and serial numbers we could look it up. 

You can input them here and should be able to pull up the service manual: https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=826oxe&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment


----------



## Torobrand (Jan 29, 2016)

*Model/Serial number*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you post the actual model and serial numbers we could look it up.
> 
> You can input them here and should be able to pull up the service manual: https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=826oxe&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment



Model 38624W 
Serial number 311006248


----------

